# Hey Yall!



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

So, Its been a bit. A storm fried my Pc bout' a month ago... No telling what I have missed. I woke yesterday to 3G coverage, so here I am on MIMB Mobile!! Just wanted to say Hey!


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Wondering where you've been...Are us southernerz rubbin off on ya? Hey Yall???? Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i heard you became a buddist munk ....... glad to have you back broski


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome back. Must have been having withdrawals for a month lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

withdrawls for sure. Mimb became such an integral part of each day... Im workn on getting it up an going.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

650Brute said:


> withdrawls for sure. Mimb became such an integral part of each day... Im workn on getting it up an going.


I heard that! I get on here at least twice every day, but honestly I'm usually on here more than that lol.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, I couldn't imagine going that long without getting on here. They would just have to put me in a straight jacket and lock me away... Welcome back, and remember, it's alright now... LOL


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome back bro!! I don't know what I'd do without my daily (multiple times) dose of MIMB!!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

650Brute said:


> So, Its been a bit. A storm fried my Pc bout' a month ago... No telling what I have missed. I woke yesterday to 3G coverage, so here I am on MIMB Mobile!! Just wanted to say Hey!


 HEY! I thought you called er quits n bought a bicycle to tour the coast or some other health kick crap (JK) nice to see yer back. :bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

lol. No bike 4 me... Good 2 be back!! Soo, What have I missed?


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

I finally got my machine runnin after 5 months of crap. I entered it the next day in my first ever mud bog and it ran 3 flawless runs. The boy raced his 125 Suzuki in the youth bog and won......so he had to try the big boy pit. got some vids on youtube (750 swampthing) or (Beamsville mud bog). not sure how to link em or post em here, sorry. That's what's new for me.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

To post the vids from YouTube just copy and paste the link and the vid will show up in the thread


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

awesome Swampthing! Congrats!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what kinda phone you on, perry?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> what kinda phone you on, perry?


phree, its a dated LG, I cant believe it works as well as it does honestly.


----------

